

Hecat - tijnas

29 hours at Bayeshack working on a Gates foundation educator dataset and we have been able to come up with individual recommendations for educators!  #bayeshack #hecat<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1xapWdu<p>Personalized tool recommendations for educators
======
tijnas
Also see cpo.st/1H5EOOx for the science behind it

